# OEM Remote start install, anyone did it themselves, or can recomend a dealer in Boston area?



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I went to one dealer and called two others, all three tell me this was never an OEM feature. The 1st dealer took them 4 hours to figure out how to code my OEM fogs on, soo, not sure if I want to use them.

After explaining to them I bought the kit from a VW dealer and it has OEM VW part numbers (along with the chrysler ones of course), they said oh, well I guess we can try.

That doesn't inspire confidence in me due to the amount of dash tearing involved.

I do have the instructions for star scan, what I am looking for is anyone with experience doing this mostly themselves, or a dealer willing to let me do most of the work in Boston and just do the stupid 10 minute coding thing and charge me $60 for that. 

The hood switch I did already, as I have the harness there for it. So that is done.

Next I need to rip apart the dash and install the antenna above the cluster.

Lastly, the WIN module and key coding is the part I can't do. But I believe I can't swap those ahead of time as the car won't start then with the new WIN and new FOBIKs.

So I was thinking of taking it all apart but leaving the win module hanging off the dash somewhere if the harness is long enough and driving to the dealer, have them do the computer magic, backing up the profile, installing the new WIN and restoring to it. 

Then at my leisure either but it back together afterwards, or put it all back together ahead of time, then tear down again, if the harness is long enough.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

If taking the dash off is all that's stopping you don't let it.. It looks daunting but from the instructions I saw the whole thing pops off pretty easy. I've looked at the remote start when I first got the van but the cost of the dealer reprogram everything plus the parts was the same as just having the dealer installing all of it. 

I also looked at it again after hearing something rattle around in the defrost vent but haven't gotten the time to mess with it. 

I would love to have the remote start though.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

Check this out. I don't know anything else about this but saw it when I googled remote start for routan

http://specializedcaraudioinc.com/?p=483


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I suspect a lot of modifications will need to be done in order to retrofit the remote start in van since Chrysler wiring harness isn't known for user-friendliness.
I had great success with VW dealer in Wellesley MA. However, I provided them with detailed instructions on how to activate the fog lights (came with the kit) and they were done in a hour. They also reset my airbag light and charged 1hr ($130) for both.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks all, I actually don't mind doing it all myself, but I also understand that a dealer has a less vested interest to do it right vs do it fast as well as most of them are not familiar with these cars and I don't want to be the first one they do it on. I don't mind paying for one that has done it a few times.

I have the OEM VW directions (Which I would be more than glad to scan and upload if anyone is interested) and they actually have OK steps on removing everything. It is all plug and play.

I guess what I didn't explain well is if I do all the work myself, I HAVE to stop at the WIN module swap part since if I install the new one, I will not be able to start the car since it will be a virgin module with no coding to my car. I don't have any problems doing the physical install. Just logistically I can't since I cant do the dealer coding. The directions for the dealer explicitly say connect the car to the dealer connect /starscan and backup the configuration, add the code to purchase for remote start. Then after doing the work restore it to the car with the new WIN module (ignition module) installed post 30 minutes later.

At this point I will have the whole top of the dash removed, front of the center console to the floor, and lower, shifter, lower drivers dash and possibly other parts I forgot when taking apart the dash.

I could drive it to the dealer at that point, then have them do the WIN coding/Swap with the car in pieces 

Otherwise have to tow it. 

At least the above is my understanding from googling on the T&C cars.

Looking for anyone with experience. I will call the Wessley VW dealer and ask them if they are flexible or want to do the work themselves if they have done it.

Images of what I have left for those interested (2 screws, wire harness for hood pin switch and pinswitch installed in car are missing from the photo)


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are some quick shots of the directions, if anyone is interested. I skipped the pages for installing the hood pin switch and removing battery cable.

Scanner is at work and pages are not folded flat.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds like an easy 45-min job to access the WIN module. All those trim pieces are very easy to remove/install. 
On my own van, I have been disassembling the lower part of the dash when fixing flood damages, and I have been working on the upper part when I was upgrading my audio system (new head unit, speakers, tweeters, sub, amp, etc.).
So I have done all of this described in your manual, except the instrument cluster removal.

Use a thin flat screwdriver and/or a plastic trim puller. After you get to the last step of removing the WIN module, you can connect the instrument cluster back and also have the climate controls connected. Of course you can drive the car with this trim removed.

Note: if you disconnect the knee airbag, the SRS light will come on - only dealer can reset.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

routan2010se said:


> Here are some quick shots of the directions, if anyone is interested. I skipped the pages for installing the hood pin switch and removing battery cable.
> 
> Scanner ]


I would love t have a scanned copy of those directions when you get time. I need to pull the dash and get something out of the defrost vents that is rolling around. 

I will send you a pm with my email.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Ipfreely49 said:


> I would love t have a scanned copy of those directions when you get time. I need to pull the dash and get something out of the defrost vents that is rolling around.
> 
> I will send you a pm with my email.


Sent!


----------



## Mesaguy1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I installed the xpresskit DBALL with harness DDOEMCHI, came already pre-program for the routan, took all of 5 minutes to install.

Took off the lower panel under the steering wheel, detached the harness from the ignition turn key, plugged in the DBALL with harness and to the wiring harness and re attached to the ignition turn key..that's it...uses your exisitng remote to start and stop....3x lock to start

spent $89


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Mesaguy1 said:


> I installed the xpresskit DBALL with harness DDOEMCHI, came already pre-program for the routan, took all of 5 minutes to install.
> 
> Took off the lower panel under the steering wheel, detached the harness from the ignition turn key, plugged in the DBALL with harness and to the wiring harness and re attached to the ignition turn key..that's it...uses your exisitng remote to start and stop....3x lock to start
> 
> spent $89


Thanks for the info! I plan on installing this kit before winter. The only issue I see is the range for the factory remote. How far away can you start it and have you looked into other options?


----------



## Mesaguy1 (Jun 13, 2013)

The range is whatever the remote range is probably 75-100 feet 
I know there is an extended range antenna you can purchase for the dball module which would extend the range up to 300 feet...


----------



## AcadianRoutan (Sep 6, 2013)

Mesaguy1 said:


> I installed the xpresskit DBALL with harness DDOEMCHI, came already pre-program for the routan, took all of 5 minutes to install.
> 
> Took off the lower panel under the steering wheel, detached the harness from the ignition turn key, plugged in the DBALL with harness and to the wiring harness and re attached to the ignition turn key..that's it...uses your exisitng remote to start and stop....3x lock to start
> 
> spent $89



Hey, just registered when I saw this.

Have you had any issues with this at all up to now? I saw this on ebay the other day and was thinking hmmmmmm LOL

Cheers


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I still have my OEM kit for sale:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32120190352...em=&sspagename=ADME:L:LCA:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr


----------



## AcadianRoutan (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm in Canada, so how's the shipping ;-)

And with the dealer probing me at 120 bucks to activate one, not really interested haha. 

The XPRESSKIT option just seems like a inexpensive alternative...if it works reliably ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

AcadianRoutan said:


> I'm in Canada, so how's the shipping ;-)
> 
> And with the dealer probing me at 120 bucks to activate one, not really interested haha.
> 
> ...


I'm driving a rental ford Taurus this week and it has remote start Wow. I knew I would like it but man it's amazing what even a minute or two letting it cool off on my way out to the parking lot or in the morning. I think I will be getting the aftermarket setup with the feedback so I can know it worked from farther away.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I also installed the xpresskit DBALL with harness DDOEMCHI. Plug it in and zip tie the black module under the dash. 

I bought it from jsalarm on ebay. It shipped quickly and came programmed for the Routan. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121035057851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## AcadianRoutan (Sep 6, 2013)

Good to see people are having success with this. Might just put this on my to-do list


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

showtz said:


> I also installed the xpresskit DBALL with harness DDOEMCHI. Plug it in and zip tie the black module under the dash.
> 
> I bought it from jsalarm on ebay. It shipped quickly and came programmed for the Routan. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121035057851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


1000 thanks to showtz for eBay link!!!

I bought the same kit from jsalarm on eBay for $129. Installed in 15 minutes. Works like a charm! My wife is a happy camper!


----------

